
Managing containers on Mesos with HalfLife2 - harmw
https://www.wehkamplabs.com/blog/2016/06/02/docker-and-zombies/
======
ah-
Doom as an Interface for Process Management:
[https://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html](https://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html)

------
michaelt
Project clearly needs to be renamed to Black Mesos. And their office to the
Black Mesos Research Facility.

------
cjhveal
Something similar for Docker & Minecraft:
[https://github.com/docker/dockercraft](https://github.com/docker/dockercraft)

(previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10584956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10584956))

~~~
colemickens
Similarly, for Kubernetes:
[https://github.com/stevesloka/kubecraft](https://github.com/stevesloka/kubecraft)

------
hoodoof
I think there is a future in VR / first-person representation of real world
networks, applications and Internet.

~~~
xchaotic
Has anyone seen anything like it yet? Some for of data visualisation for VR/AR
specifically?

~~~
ohthehugemanate
Oh please let us finally arrive at the Jurassic Park interface. It's a UNIX
system, I know this!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1VE6C0H2bU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1VE6C0H2bU)

------
qwertyuiop924
This reminds me of that BOFH story, where they wired up DOOM to kill a user's
computer when they died, and disabled the save button on Excel until they beat
them at DM. With only a pistol.

Sadly, I don't have the link, and the BOFH archives have been scrubbed from
the internet. But it's not nearly as cool as some of the other links people
have posted, so whatever.

~~~
csears
Found it:
[http://bofh.bjash.com/Bastard1998-1.html](http://bofh.bjash.com/Bastard1998-1.html)

> SNMP management is a damn fine tool for a machine, especially when it lets
> you reboot the thing remotely. I patch a game of Network DOOM with sprites
> of the NC users' faces and get the kills piped to the SNMP reboot command.
> Kill a user, their Network Computer goes down.

> Of course, it's not very sporting, so I ring the users and tell them, to
> give them a fighting chance. Well, as much of a chance as you can get using
> the apps-server-based copy of the game which only lets you pick up a
> handgun. Still, it's amazing how good a beancounter can get at pistol
> shooting when two hours of spreadsheet work are at stake and you have to win
> a game to use the Save option.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Thanks. That is probably my all time favorite BOFH.

------
OedipusRex
While technically the same engine, this is actually Garry's Mod.

------
recentdarkness
Cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-E3ECQ...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-E3ECQ1Ob_wJ:https://www.wehkamplabs.com/blog/2016/06/02/docker-
and-zombies/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=cz)

Since it currently seems to be down

------
pohungc
this is pretty neat! reminds me of the days when I would try out obscure half-
life 2 mods :)

~~~
OedipusRex
If you haven't play Estranged yet, it's amazing.
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/261820/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/261820/)

~~~
Ericson2314
Heh, reminds me after a decade I finally got a new laptop and yet I have yet
to start playing games again. Will fix that with this :).

